
Ask HN: How many of you have had success with the monthly freelancing threads? - KhalPanda
I haven&#x27;t pitched for any jobs, nor put my details out there, but I was just curious to hear from both sides (freelancers and those looking for freelancers) on whether you&#x27;ve had any success with the threads?<p>Feel free to ignore anything you don&#x27;t want to answer or add any other info!<p>- Were you a freelancer or seeking a freelancer?<p>- If the former, what does your resume&#x2F;portfolio look like?<p>- What was the value of the project you took on&#x2F;were offering?<p>- Have you gone on to do further work with any new contacts you made through the process?<p>- Any other interesting info? :-)
======
jimle-uk
Freelancer here. I've had a good rate of responses and top jobs for both times
I've posted in the freelancer threads.

I guess my tip would be not to oversell yourself in a comment - it's tiny text
on a grey background and looks like everyone else's. Save yourself the effort
and instead mention succinctly the services/skills you offer and link to your
well built portfolio website. That will be where you have the 'audience' to
yourself and that's where the selling really begins.

Good luck!

------
jf22
I have, seeking freelancer, one job so far but we still talk from time to
time.

jfarrellism.com is the same "resume site" I used back then.

------
sidsudhi
I just tried posting yesterday, lets see.

Meanwhile am looking for some opportunities. Contact me on email -
sid4it@gmail.com. Thanks Sid

------
KhalPanda
I can deduce a few possibilities from this, thus far:

\- Nobody has had any success with the freelancer threads

\- Nobody wants to share

\- I'm impatient

\- All of the above

~~~
shankysingh
This is little out of topic, as I have never tried Hacker news thread. I had
several bad experiences with freelancers. Once bitten, twice shy. So for
Helping Faceless ( www.helpingfaceless.com ), I turned to people I have worked
with and they loved the idea so much that I havent had to hire any freelancer
since.

